# Heated Cup Holders



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever done this? I can live without the cooling effect but my coffee cools down way too fast. Is there one from another car i can instal on the cruze that will work?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You will have to add some aftermarket ones, you are in a Cruze not a BMW or Mustang (mine had it lol).

Or clip a cup holder to the air vent like the Z4 has...


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I will be making some then.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Buy a corvette... the cup holders and center console got immense amounts of heat from the transfer case. They have $400+ mods to make poor attempt at keeping the heat out but none of them are very effective. My cell phone set off numerous heat warnings messages when sitting in there on a warm day


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Find a new coffee place that puts your coffee in Styrofoam cups instead of the paper ones. It makes a huge difference. I'm not sure which you use but I know most Dunkin Donuts use styo so there is that for you.....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have one of those 6hr hot travel mugs, works great! even hours later my coffee is still hot.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I have one of those 6hr hot travel mugs, works great! even hours later my coffee is still hot.


I have a 16 ounce Thermos brand vacuum travel mug. It works brilliantly. $20 well spent. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a couple of options.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000K1V58A

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000PA55Q4/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1366927428&sr=8-27&pi=SL75

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Basically, I'm going to buy a peltier diode, add a heat sink and fans, and a current selector so I can go from cool to off to heat. I'm going to pull apart the center console this weekend hopefully and have a more solid plan of attack.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> Find a new coffee place that puts your coffee in Styrofoam cups instead of the paper ones. It makes a huge difference. I'm not sure which you use but I know most Dunkin Donuts use styo so there is that for you.....


That is what I do now but I drive a tad over an hour to work and I'm not able to drink while I'm swerving thru Chicago traffic. By the time I get to the yard I work in it's just barely warm.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Whenever I buy coffee I pour it into a travel mug that I keep in the car. Stays hot plenty long enough that way.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Just throwing this out there but surely there is some place near where you work that makes coffee????

It's just a thought.... I mean, I know it costs less to make at home and then drive in to work but it seems to me you are going to spend the money on modding your car, or you could spend it on buying coffee at a local convenience store right???


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> Just throwing this out there but surely there is some place near where you work that makes coffee????
> 
> It's just a thought.... I mean, I know it costs less to make at home and then drive in to work but it seems to me you are going to spend the money on modding your car, or you could spend it on buying coffee at a local convenience store right???


I work in a 12 acre lot. No building. Just semi trailers with parts in them and a little over 1,000 units I have to repair each year. In all reality I can plug one into the generator though I guess. Only problem with that is when it is pouring down rain or snowing it's going to be watery LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

bduffey723 said:


> I work in a 12 acre lot. No building. Just semi trailers with parts in them and a little over 1,000 units I have to repair each year. In all reality I can plug one into the generator though I guess. Only problem with that is when it is pouring down rain or snowing it's going to be watery LOL


What do you do for a living? Sounds fun.

Let us know how the project goes. And if you don't burn the coffee cup down to a crisp lol.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I work on semi tractors and trailers. It's me and one other guy that has about 9 months to repair a little over 1,000 units that we loan out to UPS for the christmas rush every year. It's just a 12 acre lot near the a yard. Big muddy hot abyss. I enjoy doing it. Very steady work. Enjoyable. 

As of right now I haven't done anything yet. I ordered the pieces and have been enjoying this beautiful weather with frequent trips to the golf course.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys gotta have a tool shed or something man?????? I've never known a diesel mech that did not have a coffee pot wired up somewhere... :1poke:


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> You guys gotta have a tool shed or something man?????? I've never known a diesel mech that did not have a coffee pot wired up somewhere... :1poke:


Tool shed = broken semi trailer full of parts and another one full of tires.


----------

